# Netzwerkkarte



## baggy (23. November 2007)

Mein Problem ist folgendermassen.
Ich habe Suse Linux Enterprise 10 installiert und wollte nun die Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren. Doch ich musste zu erst eine hinzufügen.

Als ich das gemacht habe hatte ich immer noch keine Verbindung. Im Terminal kommt auch kein eth0 wenn ich _ifconfig -a_ sondern nur lo (local loopback) und sit0 (simple internet transition).
Bei lo ist die IPAdresse: _127.0.0.1_ und bei sit0 steht gar keine.

Bei sit0 steht auch noch: Link encap: IPv6-inIPv4.
Wenn ich: ifconfig lo 192.168.2.35 eingebe kann ich pingen, jedoch nur bis zum DHCP.



Wie kann ich also eine Verbindung herstellen?!

Vielen Dank


----------



## olqs (23. November 2007)

Erkennt die Auto-Erkennung von Yast2 die Karte nicht?

Welche Netzwerkkarte hast denn Du in deinem PC?
Kannst auch wenn du es nicht sicher weist die Ausgabe von 'lspci' posten.


----------



## baggy (23. November 2007)

Nein ich muss selber eine hinzufügen im Yast.
Sie ist Onboard, Realtek RTL8111B


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. Dezember 2007)

Probier mal den Treiber hier:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2

(den 1. bei Linux)

Runterladen, entpacken und Readme lesen.


----------

